# found saved configuration



## topher (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm trying to re-install Seamonkey2 without some of the options that I originally chose so that maybe this time Mail & Newsgroups will work. I've deleted the Seamonkey2 folder from /Ports then 

```
portsnap extract www/seamonkey2
```
but it keeps finding the saved configuration when I 

```
cd /usr/ports/www/seamonkey2 && make install clean
```
Could someone please tell me how to remove the saved configuration?
Thanks


----------



## topher (Feb 3, 2010)

found it in /var/db/ports/seamonkey2


----------



## Ruler2112 (Feb 3, 2010)

[cmd=]make config[/cmd] will show you your configuration if run from the directory of the port and [cmd=]make rmconfig[/cmd] will remove it.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 3, 2010)

When in doubt about how things work in the ports tree, refer to the ports(7) man page.


----------



## topher (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I noticed that the config file can also be edited in /var/db/seamonkey2.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Feb 4, 2010)

topher said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I noticed that the config file can also be edited in /var/db/seamonkey2.



Correct - there is usually more than one way to do a given task.  However, there are some drawbacks to this.  First, the config file won't exist before the port is first compiled and/or configured.  Second, some of the options may or may not be included in it and will revert to their default values.  Third, I'm not sure what would happen if you were to make a typo while editing a port's config file - I'd think it'd either refuse to continue or silently discard the incorrect line(s) and apply the default for the given option(s), which would lead to much hair pulling and gnashing of teeth down the road when trying to figure out why the software isn't behaving as you expected.  Fourth, it's a lot more typing and work to edit the file directly than using [cmd=]make config[/cmd] and using the check boxes.  

FYI, I went through the same situation a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## topher (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is the file, with the values set to the default. Its seems simple enough to change WITH_ to WITHOUT_. 


```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for seamonkey-2.0.2
_OPTIONS_READ=seamonkey-2.0.2
WITH_MAILNEWS=true
WITH_COMPOSER=true
WITH_LDAP=true
WITH_CHATZILLA=true
WITH_DBUS=true
WITHOUT_JAVASCRIPT_DEBUGGER=true
WITHOUT_SMB=true
WITHOUT_DEBUG=true
WITHOUT_LOGGING=true
WITHOUT_OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=true
```

What I did was to delete it then fill in the options when I ran make in /usr/ports/www/seamonkey2. I guess make rmconfig will do the same thing and faster, but I like to see and therefore know what is actually being removed or edited. 
Also I don't normally build from ports unless I can't add the package because it doesn't exist. Its probably another bad habit I picked up using linux for so long. Most linux distros don't use ports, but their repos contain packages that are pre-built for their specific version of the distro. When applications are compiled from source by the user they often cause problems when upgrading to a new version.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 4, 2010)

`# make config`


----------

